# West Coast of Scotland



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if anyone can help me. I am thinking about spending 10 days on the west coast of Scotland end of Sept/Beginning of Oct. I was wondering if anyone knew of any good places to wild camp or even see. I was thinking about going to Applecross, purley after watching Monty Halls great escapae (sad I know), just didnt want to be dissapointed, so any tips on Applecross or other places woudl be greatly appriciated.

Also will the dreaded midges be gone by then?

Thanks


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't think that there's anywhere in the country with more places to wild camp and I promise you, you'll have no problem finding them!

I wouldn't try to set your schedule to fit in with a wild camping spot that's been recommended. Simply wander at will in the knowledge that you'll easily find somewhere to stop. 

By mid-September the midge problem is abating and by October you should be absolutely fine.

Enjoy the pass to Applecross!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Try this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-538.html


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

We were in Applecross last weekend,plenty spots to wild camp,several car parks just before Applecross,lovely views,but jaysas them midgies are fierce :x .
seamus.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

seamusog said:


> them midgies are fierce :x .
> seamus.


But nothing compared to the 'cleggs' which nearly dropped me as I stood amongst Montys BBQ area 

great part of the world for sure


----------

